

Ask HN: Is BTRFS the new HURD? - seesomesense

Forever delayed and never ready for the real world.
And now in the hands of Facebook...
======
kjs3
It will get there, because unlike HURD, there's actually a need for BTRFS. At
least until (if) Oracle get's it's head out of it's ass with regard to ZFS
licensing.

